# possible move to Javea



## Kelly17 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, I am new to the expat website. I figured this would be a great starting place for advice. 

We are considering a move to Javea. My husband works off shore which means it would be our 2 children and I for 4 weeks at a time. We are not entirely certain yet of a lot of things. The main one being our time there. We have discussed this and initially we are considering a move for 2 years. Im a fitness instructor and would like to run some classes while the children are in school to fill my time. One child is 12 and the other is 3. My main concerns really are children safety. I am a protective mum at the best of times. My daughter is at an age now where she is able to have more freedom and I can reach her by phone. I am learning not to panic so much when she is out. I realise Spain is very child friendly but not being in my comfort zone may mean I would me extra cautious.. I don't want this to impact on her growing and developing. What do 12 year olds do in Spain generally? Is it much the same as the UK? shopping, meeting friends, cinema etc? And then theres little old me.. Are people friendly and Is it easy to make friends? I moved to Scotland from England and although my eldest settled well, I struggled initially. I am now settled and know I can move anywhere and meet new people because I've been through it and come out the other side  

Whats the best place to start my research? 

Thanks in Advance for any offer of advice you can give us.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kelly17 said:


> Hi, I am new to the expat website. I figured this would be a great starting place for advice.
> 
> We are considering a move to Javea. My husband works off shore which means it would be our 2 children and I for 4 weeks at a time. We are not entirely certain yet of a lot of things. The main one being our time there. We have discussed this and initially we are considering a move for 2 years. Im a fitness instructor and would like to run some classes while the children are in school to fill my time. One child is 12 and the other is 3. My main concerns really are children safety. I am a protective mum at the best of times. My daughter is at an age now where she is able to have more freedom and I can reach her by phone. I am learning not to panic so much when she is out. I realise Spain is very child friendly but not being in my comfort zone may mean I would me extra cautious.. I don't want this to impact on her growing and developing. What do 12 year olds do in Spain generally? Is it much the same as the UK? shopping, meeting friends, cinema etc? And then theres little old me.. Are people friendly and Is it easy to make friends? I moved to Scotland from England and although my eldest settled well, I struggled initially. I am now settled and know I can move anywhere and meet new people because I've been through it and come out the other side
> 
> ...


Hi 
There are tons of women in exactly your position here in Javea. It seems to have become a sort of magnet for 'offshore' families recently, so you should easily meet new friends.

You'll find that children rather younger than your daughter go out with friends, kids here seem to be more street-smart than their UK counterparts 

We do have a cinema in the port, but most kids get involved in sports, and hang out at the beach


----------



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

I am in the same situation but my children are younger both under 2. We are looking to relocate from Canada and my husband works on ships 3 months on 3 off. I'll be following your post also. 
If you look up my post "2 children" from a few days ago it might be helpful  I asked a lot of questions


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

And when hanging out at the beach, they leap from rocks into the sea 

You might find that concerning, but the thing is, everybody who has kids has anxiety about their safety. If you worry about it too much (you said panic.... it's that word that suggests you do.... but maybe I am jumping too far ahead), you might want to read some books or seek some help for what is probably an irrational level of anxiety. 

Your kids will be interested in the same kind of things here as they will be in Scotland (texting their mates 12 hours a day, watching Youtube, hanging out with friends) but they will probably spend a lot more time outdoors because the climate is better. That will give you less opportunity to keep them in and keep an eye on them, but as I said above, you should probably work on yourself as far as the desire to do that is concerned.

As for you making friends, you'll have no trouble at all. We stop and speak to strangers in the street here.


----------



## Kelly17 (Jul 12, 2015)

Horlics you're message made me laugh! Thanks for the reassurance. Oh I feel irrational alright - irrational at the mess in her room, at the cheek she gives, at her wit and sarcasm (gets it all from her mother for sure). I think I'm pretty normal. I think it's something I would grow used to once we all settled and I knew the way of life.


----------



## Kelly17 (Jul 12, 2015)

Meant to add before posting, the outdoor life sounds perfect! Living in Scotland, we've gotten used to the wet and windy weather.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Kelly17 said:


> Meant to add before posting, the outdoor life sounds perfect! Living in Scotland, we've gotten used to the wet and windy weather.


You're talking to a person who thinks the UK is a cold, wet, windy rock where the weather sucks the joy out of life.

If "making do" is your thing, and you refer to something you like as being "not too bad", stay, you're made for it. 

If not, move!


----------



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

kelly17 did you make the move?


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

dbond81 said:


> kelly17 did you make the move?



Just realised the thread was over two years old, wonder how they got on?


----------



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

same! I'd love to know.We are looking to move from scotland


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

dbond81 said:


> same! I'd love to know.We are looking to move from scotland



Looks like they are not visiting the site atm, which part of Scotland are you moving from, Im in Caithness but no sign of an immediate move soon (fingers crossed though)


----------



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

Arbroath! We want to move asap so are looking for a rental just now.Its just the schools i need to sort out but i think its something i will need to do when i'm there.It seems even though you are in catchment,you may not get a place if they are full.So i'm best just going and waiting to see what happens x


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,
Iwas hoping to move next year but that is on hold for now.But hope yo do some part year renting. I am from Dingwall. Good luck to both of you


----------



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

Lets hope we all make it out soon.Good luck to you too


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

My idea is to rent long term first, as Im single Ive got no other concerns like schools etc. 
My area of thought is around Torrevieja, Javea, maybe if/when we all make it we can have a celebratory evening/day?


----------



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm still trying to find my perfect place.I'm finding it really difficult.I'm just back from visiting playa flamenca,villa martin and guradumar.After thinking i would love it,now i'm just not sure.Hence moving my search to javea.Its stressing me out lol!! Hope you have better luck falling in love with a place than i have but i'm not giving up


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dedaneen said:


> My idea is to rent long term first, as Im single Ive got no other concerns like schools etc.
> My area of thought is around Torrevieja, Javea, maybe if/when we all make it we can have a celebratory evening/day?


:confused2:

Torrevieja is _long _way from Jávea - & not just geographically


----------

